# WTF- airlift V2- rear's are not accurate.



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Ok, trying to be patient here but calling airlift hasn't really helped much. 

Hoping you guys can give me some more insight as to how I can test this, record it, and then present it back to Airlift.

1) -Driver rear is losing pressure. It goes down to 0 overnight.
-What I'm noticing is that while the driver rear is losing pressure, the passenger rear is GAINING pressure. 


2) -The rear's have problems adjusting to my targetted pressure presets and about 50% of the time indicate "unsuccessful". 
-I have calibrated the system twice. 
-I also set the adjustment setting to 2 (I've tried all setting numbers) but it does not help.


Is the manifold at fault here or is this normal? The fronts have no problems and hold perfect. My tank also holds pressure fairly well (only loses about 1-4 psi overnight). 

Please advise on what I should do next to test this crap.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

The only real solution is buying a management that isnt a piece of garbage :thumbup:

Sorry bud but the immense planning you put into your system you should have known autopilot v2 does this,


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ Not sure how that helps OP at all.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

hellogoodbryan said:


> ^^ Not sure how that helps OP at all.


Maybe one of the other autopilot v2 problem threads can help him, best bet is calling jeremy at airlift. They usually send out a new manifold pretty quick


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

What software ver do you have?


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

I am assuming the pressure on the other bag goes up because there is more weight on it when the other one deflates.


----------



## WhiteJetta89 (Jul 4, 2007)

did you check for leaks? try spraying around the ports on the mani


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

websaabn said:


> I am assuming the pressure on the other bag goes up because there is more weight on it when the other one deflates.


This is actually a really good explanation for what MAY be happening. Gonna check for leaks again today and report. 

Thanks for everyone's input so far


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

websaabn said:


> I am assuming the pressure on the other bag goes up because there is more weight on it when the other one deflates.


Yes this is correct. 

Go to manual mode with all bags set at 50 psi and just drop one wheel, at least 2 of the others will rise.

Sounds like you just have a leak in the back one, as for the 'unsuccessful' I am not sure. Sounds like a software glitch.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

websaabn said:


> I am assuming the pressure on the other bag goes up because there is more weight on it when the other one deflates.


x2 with this.

dealing with the same corner as yours. as soon as my rear driver's side airs out overnight the opposite side rises. you may just have a leak on that corner like mine.

HTH!


----------



## SoIAteABlueWaffleToday (Aug 7, 2012)

i have the same problem with my rear bags also not hitting the preset either, i just let it go close enough then switch to manual and set it that way, although im on one of the first software versions released since i bought v2 in december 2011 i think


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok if you need help call airlift and ask for Jeff. Ive been through 6 manifolds and i can talk **** on the system, but now thats its flawless on my end, i wont.

Your bag/fitting i leaking which is why the psi drops. And when one side drops, the other goes up because of the weight shifting. That has nothing to do with the system messing up. For your other issue dont set the calibration to 2. Leave it at 4-5. Once the system hits a given preset it will be within 5. Hit the preset again and it will be within 4. Hit it again and 3 and so on. It gets closer and closer. Also, make sure you calibrate the car on an even surface and i would recommend doing it with arounf a half tank of gas. Next, anytime you add weight to the trunk, the system will not hit the preset every time. Thats the negative of a pressure based system. The system knows what it takes to hit a certain psi, so changing the weight will confuse the system. Jeff at airlift will tell you the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bierce IV said:


> Ok if you need help call airlift and ask for Jeff. Ive been through 6 manifolds and i can talk **** on the system, but now thats its flawless on my end, i wont.


Six manifolds? Good lord man, what the heck happened? 

OP, what software version do you have?


----------



## shadowinfector (Jun 12, 2007)

try switching the fronts to the rears and see if the psi drops follow...then you can tell if its the manifold or you have a leak....check every connection.....that's what i did...but eventually i found it was leaking at the manifold and airlift swapped it out for me..


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

You need a new Manifold... Call and talk to Jeff! I deal with the same issues alot with my customers and its always the manifolds. PM if you need anything and i can get it taken care of :thumbup:


----------

